# Thinking of grabbing an extended battery - Which one?



## twinkies (Mar 18, 2012)

Title says it all, thinking about grabbing an extended battery. What brands would you guys reccomend and place to buy them from (I assume amazon and ebay are the two best but if anyone has another suggestion im all ears). Thanks guys!


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32898-how-to-sprints-employee-discount/

Check out this thread.


----------



## twinkies (Mar 18, 2012)

AndroidChakra said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...loyee-discount/
> 
> Check out this thread.


Well that makes things easier haha. I assume it will fit in my verizon one correct?


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Only thing that doesn't fit is the door. One of the snaps is in a different place so it locks in 95% of the way. If you have a case or something it won't matter or you can just shave off the tab that doesn't match. You could also try a VZW store to see if they have any extra doors laying around. I did and they gave me one for free.


----------



## twinkies (Mar 18, 2012)

AndroidChakra said:


> Only thing that doesn't fit is the door. One of the snaps is in a different place so it locks in 95% of the way. If you have a case or something it won't matter or you can just shave off the tab that doesn't match. You could also try a VZW store to see if they have any extra doors laying around. I did and they gave me one for free.


Yeah I have an incipio case on right now so I don't think it should much matter. If it's just an extra tab on there it's a pretty easy fix too. I may check the Verizon store tonight though since I am headed to the mall, provided it isn't busy I may get lucky but I doubt it. I'm sure they will want to charge me 20 bucks or something retarded even if they have some.


----------



## lilxman (Jun 16, 2011)

I picked up a Hyperion battery from amazon. I've never looked back. Its become my daily driver and I use the original battery as back up. Its worth it as long as your okay with the bulkiness.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonstrong (Mar 26, 2012)

lilxman said:


> I picked up a Hyperion battery from amazon. I've never looked back. Its become my daily driver and I use the original battery as back up. Its worth it as long as your okay with the bulkiness.


I used the VzW OEM 2100mah battery for about a year with my GNex (toro), but it was never enough -- I was always looking for places to plug in and power up. I finally got one of these Hyperion 3800mah batteries, also from Amazon. Absolutely fantastic. I added a Seido extended Convert Combo case -- and love the whole combination. Finally, after a year with the phone, I can use it from 5:30am into the next day -- and really USE it -- leaving Wi-Fi and BT on, push email, GMail, G+, all my services sync'ing...and I never have to worry anymore about running out of juice before I get to bed and plug it in for the night. Between this, a good ROM (currently loving JBSourcery) and kernel (leanKernel is my favorite), this is like a new phone. Fantastic!


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

jonstrong said:


> I used the VzW OEM 2100mah battery for about a year with my GNex (toro), but it was never enough -- I was always looking for places to plug in and power up. I finally got one of these Hyperion 3800mah batteries, also from Amazon. Absolutely fantastic. I added a Seido extended Convert Combo case -- and love the whole combination. Finally, after a year with the phone, I can use it from 5:30am into the next day -- and really USE it -- leaving Wi-Fi and BT on, push email, GMail, G+, all my services sync'ing...and I never have to worry anymore about running out of juice before I get to bed and plug it in for the night. Between this, a good ROM (currently loving JBSourcery) and kernel (leanKernel is my favorite), this is like a new phone. Fantastic!


Yea except i really don't like having a brick in my pocket.

WHATCHOO TALKING BOUT WILLIS?


----------



## twinkies (Mar 18, 2012)

fcisco13 said:


> Yea except i really don't like having a brick in my pocket.
> 
> WHATCHOO TALKING BOUT WILLIS?


Yeah that's kind of where I am at too. It's sad to say but I actually miss my bolts battery life after I made the swap to a rezound battery haha. I want more power but having to carry around a tank just isn't appealing at all to me. I'd rather just carry two batteries with me then carry one that big haha.


----------



## jimbofoshow (Mar 17, 2013)

Hyperion! Sourcery! Yay!


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Seidio 3800 mAh its a little expensive but I've always had great luck with their products. Averaging 5 hrs screen time a day. And overall its not that bulky.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Maybe I'm missing something but I gotta ask... What are you people doing that you need that big of a battery and 5hrs of screen on time? I wouldn't say I'm a light user by any means but I have the 2100mah battery and it lasts me a great deal of the day. I unplug between 6a and 7a and normally plug in after 9:30p with, usually, about 15% remaining. I have all my nonsense on and synchronizing. I play a few games, check tapatalk, FB, etc... Make calls, texing, gtalking, and whatever else a normal human does and I still have 15% at the end of the day. So - serious question - what are you guys doing that you need all that juice? Do you like having that big bulge in your pocket? Are ya compensating for something? I am genuinely curious as to WTF you're doing with these giant batteries.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

AndroidChakra said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but I gotta ask... What are you people doing that you need that big of a battery and 5hrs of screen on time? I wouldn't say I'm a light user by any means but I have the 2100mah battery and it lasts me a great deal of the day. I unplug between 6a and 7a and normally plug in after 9:30p with, usually, about 15% remaining. I have all my nonsense on and synchronizing. I play a few games, check tapatalk, FB, etc... Make calls, texing, gtalking, and whatever else a normal human does and I still have 15% at the end of the day. So - serious question - what are you guys doing that you need all that juice? Do you like having that big bulge in your pocket? Are ya compensating for something? I am genuinely curious as to WTF you're doing with these giant batteries.


LMAO!! Their great with crack flashing!! No but really. Guess it really depends on how much you use your phone and how well of a signal you obtain through out the day. Guess you could say I'm a "heavy" user :x

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> LMAO!! Their great with crack flashing!! No but really. Guess it really depends on how much you use your phone and how well of a signal you obtain through out the day. Guess you could say I'm a "heavy" user :x
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 87b


ok.. I could see your point about crack flashing the constant rebooting is a battery killer. With that said we know this so I try to be at 100% AND plugged in while flashing/restoring. Even with a crack flashing addiction I still couldn't justify having a giant battery like that. It doesn't make sense to me that for 10 minutes of flashing to walk around for 19hrs with a brick in my pocket. Thanks for the response though. To each their own I guess.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

AndroidChakra said:


> ok.. I could see your point about crack flashing the constant rebooting is a battery killer. With that said we know this so I try to be at 100% AND plugged in while flashing/restoring. Even with a crack flashing addiction I still couldn't justify having a giant battery like that. It doesn't make sense to me that for 10 minutes of flashing to walk around for 19hrs with a brick in my pocket. Thanks for the response though. To each their own I guess.


Actually IMO the seidio 3800 feels better in my hand than stock. I always feel like I'm gonna drop thin phones. And with a seidio case too it really doesn't look all that bad. Just my opinion though...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twinkies (Mar 18, 2012)

AndroidChakra said:


> ok.. I could see your point about crack flashing the constant rebooting is a battery killer. With that said we know this so I try to be at 100% AND plugged in while flashing/restoring. Even with a crack flashing addiction I still couldn't justify having a giant battery like that. It doesn't make sense to me that for 10 minutes of flashing to walk around for 19hrs with a brick in my pocket. Thanks for the response though. To each their own I guess.


Pretty much right. Then again that's what I say about people with the note 2 haha. Just don't get why they want something that big in their pocket


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

I ordered 2 sunday thanks.

WHATCHOO TALKING BOUT WILLIS?


----------



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks Guys just ordered a sprint extended battery got it for free only paid for shipping. 6.50!


----------



## Silverstar (Mar 20, 2013)

Still works order mine this morning. What a great find!


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Wasn't originally looking for one but after seeing this I got one. Also the door fits fine after cutting off one of the tabs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

I have the factory samsung extended battery and no matter what i do, if i unplug at 7:30 in the morning, i have to charge my phone at least 1/2 to 3/4 through a work day. i don't know what the deal is, but every gnex i've had was like that. i've checked to make sure no apps are puttings a considerable amount of drain on my system, i guess i just mess with my phone that much. but like today, by the time lunch rolled around and i barely used my phone, i was below 89%. I might consider the seidio or hyperion at this point. are the people with these large 3000mah+ batteries using cases without putting the battery door on? cause my otterbox cases barely fit with the extended samsung with battery door on.


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

I have been using my hyperion for 5 days now and LOVE it! I now make it through an entire day of heavy usage without plugging in.

Just to answer a few questions:
*Who uses their phone that much?*
I use it because of work. I am in remote areas with low cell service and use my phone to communicate and scan bar codes. Leaving it plugged in is not an option. This is added to my regular usage.

*Does it fit in a case?*
I haven't tried but I doubt it. And to be honest, if my phone can survive my rugged environment, I'm not sure why anyone would use a case.

*Is it bulky?*
It is no bulkier than a phone in an otterbox. Fits in my shirt pocket nicely.

Also, my inductive charging coil fits nicely in the hyperion battery door.

Any other questions?


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

T1.8matt said:


> I have the factory samsung extended battery and no matter what i do, if i unplug at 7:30 in the morning, i have to charge my phone at least 1/2 to 3/4 through a work day. i don't know what the deal is, but every gnex i've had was like that. i've checked to make sure no apps are puttings a considerable amount of drain on my system, i guess i just mess with my phone that much. but like today, by the time lunch rolled around and i barely used my phone, i was below 89%. I might consider the seidio or hyperion at this point. are the people with these large 3000mah+ batteries using cases without putting the battery door on? cause my otterbox cases barely fit with the extended samsung with battery door on.


Yep Seidio 3800 mAh is the way to go. I had one for the bolt and now the gnex. I can easily get 5 1/2 hours screen time. Heavy use all day and the battery holds up! People think " what would you need that much screen time for??" Well needless to say I have two kids. One word "tethering" lol


----------



## black-ice (Aug 7, 2011)

This is the way to go if you want to nnever ever have look at your battery during a 24 hour day. I paid $56 or so for this but it is so worth it man. I also bought the Seidio case and holster, I love it. I can truly surf the net all day and what ever else I want with this battery. I know it's a little expensive but I love not having to worry about the battery on this phone at all!!!


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

man is that thing bulky. but, might be worth it for all day perfomance.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

black-ice said:


> This is the way to go if you want to nnever ever have look at your battery during a 24 hour day. I paid $56 or so for this but it is so worth it man. I also bought the Seidio case and holster, I love it. I can truly surf the net all day and what ever else I want with this battery. I know it's a little expensive but I love not having to worry about the battery on this phone at all!!!
> View attachment 37769


Exactly! You get what you pay for. Most definitely worth it! And its not as bulky as it may appear in pictures.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlackOps (Jul 13, 2011)

Anyone know of a holster/case combo that will fit the Hyperion 3800mah battery?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

BlackOps said:


> Anyone know of a holster/case combo that will fit the Hyperion 3800mah battery?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus












WHATCHOO TALKING BOUT WILLIS?


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

fcisco13 said:


> WHATCHOO TALKING BOUT WILLIS?


that made me laugh


----------



## Doc Cause (Aug 29, 2012)

fcisco13 said:


> WHATCHOO TALKING BOUT WILLIS?


LMAO!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## black-ice (Aug 7, 2011)

I've tried the Hyperion 3800mah battery and the Trexell 3800 and I'm here to tell you they both SUCK!!!! You get what you pay for and I found that out by trying the cheap brands first. Those two are marginally better than stock to start with but they get worse as time goes by. I had to run my stock battery while waiting for my Seidio 3800 to arrive. Seidio also sells a bad ass three piece case and holster. It can be found on EBay.


----------



## BlackOps (Jul 13, 2011)

I ended up ordering the Seidio 3800mah battery today. Had one for my Thunderbolt also. Now I just have to order the Seidio case/holster combo. Had one of those for my Thunderbolt also. I was just trying to get out cheap with the Hyperion. I'd rather stick with something I know works anyway.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Lchupacabras (Sep 23, 2011)

QCell all the way! Had A Hyperion for a couple of months that I didn't use much since it never lasted much longer than stock, it finally stopped working altogether, did a sticker pull... 2x 1200mAh batteries, a whopping 2400mAh instead of the promised 3800mAh. Not happy.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

BlackOps said:


> I ended up ordering the Seidio 3800mah battery today. Had one for my Thunderbolt also. Now I just have to order the Seidio case/holster combo. Had one of those for my Thunderbolt also. I was just trying to get out cheap with the Hyperion. I'd rather stick with something I know works anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


You won't be disappointed. I had one for the bolt too. Seidio for the gnex looks so much better. Battery life is amazing too!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

